# 9 mm air guns



## Grenadier (Jul 29, 2011)

Has anyone had the chance to play around with one of these bad boys?  There are a couple of Chinese companies, along with a Korean company (Shinsung) that make 9 mm air rifles, and they can launch an 80 grain projectile to 900 fps, which packs more punch than a .32 ACP cartridge.  

What's more intriguing to me, is that the Shinsung also has the ability to "dial down" the power level, in addition to it being a repeater.  

http://www.pyramydair.com/site/articles/career-707/


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 29, 2011)

On another note, I guess I've fallen behind the times, seeing that Shinsung also makes a .50 air rifle...


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 29, 2011)

sounds like a law suit fixing to happen....


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 29, 2011)

Aye, reckon so.  People get hurt badly enough when 'ordinary' air weapons are mishandled or not treated with adequate respect; lord knows what one of those'd do!

{has flashbacks to when a school-friend of mine got careless with his air-rifle and shot a dart through the hair on the top of my head}


----------

